

Get started with Midnight Commander, a Linux file manager - FOSSSquirrel
http://opensource.com/business/15/5/midnight-commander

======
PeekPoke
Not a single mention of Norton Commander in that entire article. For shame.

------
teddyh
Also recently discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9472409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9472409)

